# newby ~ *



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

hi everyone this is all new to me so sorry if i  get things wrong just wondered if any one could tell me a bit about the ivf process and what i might expect. we have been ttc for 6 yrs and have been told we have unexplained infertility !! are options are iui or ivf,  feeling very confused and bewilded at the mo   and not sure which route to take, can anyone shed a bit of light on either one, any help would be much apprieciated x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

hi jillypops thanks for that i will take a look


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Sorry to hear you have "unexplained" infertility.

These boards may be of interest to you...under the Starting out & diagnosis section there is a sub-board for "unexplained"

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

Here's the link to the Beginners guide to IUI

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

and here's the link to Rough guide to IVF

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

Maybe you'd like to tell us a little bit more about yourself (cos we're nosey  ) What investigations have you & your partner had ? What clinic/hospital are you at ? How old are you ? Have you not been offered clomid...or have you tried this already ? (told you we're - well I'm - nosey !!  )

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

And Welcome to FF CAZ

Just wanted to add the Yorkshire girls link for you
CLICK HERE

If you need anything just shout

Wishing you Friendship  &   


~Dizzi~


Also Don't Forget to pop into the ********* for a  For information about ONE 2 ONE chat CLICK HERE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi caz and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear u have unexplained infertility - that must be more frustrating than anything!

This site is fantastic for advice and support.

Kate xx​


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi again all, thankyou all so much for the info you have provided me with i am still working my way through it and finding it very useful. I already feel very welcome and not so alone anymore!! I feel i should give you a bit of our history, I am 32yrs old my partner is 34yrs we have been together for 16yrs and ttc for 6yrs. After plucking up the courage and going to see our GP who carried out the basics (which all came back normal ) he refered us to hull clinic, Here they carried out a hycosy scan which also came back ok.From this point we were told we have unexplained infertility (just like that!!) some how i feel like there are still a lot of other things which should have been investegated but i suppose they no what they are talking about, dont get me wrong the clinic and its staff were wonderful and made us feel very comfortable, i think i need to no myself a lot more about this very scary situation, anyway we were sent away with some info on iui and ivf our two options, we go back again in august to talk about which option we have decided on (HELP!!). That so far is our story and allthough we have only just started i feel very emotional and have found people(friends and family ) dont no what to say so finding this site already feels like a life line to me.sorry for whittering on, by the way what is clomid and when would this be offered? thanks again caz xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

So your GP gave you all the standard blood tests eg FSH, LH, Progesterone, Oestradiol, Thyroid etc and your partner a sperm analysis 

Clomid is usually prescribed to women who have problems with ovulating naturally eg if they have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome)...however, it is sometimes also prescribed to women who do ovulate naturally but gives them a boost so they release more eggs each month and in theory, more target practise for the sperm !!!  I ovulate naturally but was prescribed 6mths of clomid a couple of years ago but sadly no bfp 

Has your consultant suggested anything in the meantime...if not, perhaps you could discuss taking clomid for a few months before your next appt in August ?


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Minxy
Yes we had all the standard blood tests done and sperm analysis all of whish were fine,followed by the hycosy to check if my tubes were blocked these too were fine.Professor k even joked that had i caught on when my blood test for my hormones was carried out i could have had twins!! i didnt no wether to laugh or cry,but it seemed bacause we had been trying for 6 yrs we should try for iui or ivf, do you think this sounds like nomal procedure! we havent been suggested anything in the meantime other than keep trying !! xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

CAZ1974.CO.UK said:


> Professor k even joked that had i caught on when my blood test for my hormones was carried out i could have had twins!!


Wow ! did you have high progesterone levels then ? did your consultant do the tests again then, after your GP...do you know what all your results were ?

If all your results were fine, including your partners..and your tubes are clear then perhaps IUI would be an option before IVF as its less invasive and alot cheaper...sadly its not an option for us because I have damaged tubes so had to go for IVF...

N


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

im not sure of anything it was all too much to take in at once,our first cosultation was prof going through the blood tests our GP did he explained that all had good % (if that the right word )so sent me for my tubes checking after that he said there was no reason he could see that we shouldnt concieve and suggested iui or ivf we were offered 3 attempts at iui or 2 attempts of ivf both on the nhs.What treatment have you had so far? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

good that all your blood tests were fine then...I always ask for the exact figures and copies of all my reports   did your partner have tests as well ?

I don't mind you asking...I had the 6mths of clomid (although ovulate naturally), 1 x fresh ivf cycle and 2 x frozen embryo transfers...and about to start 2nd fresh ivf.  I've had lots of operations and tests for various things...diagnosed with endometriosis, bicornuate uterus and blood clotting & immune problems (all in my signature below  )

We're on the nhs waiting list since April 2005 but have been paying privately in the meantime...we should reach top of nhs list sometime this year but fingers crossed this next private ivf in March is successful and I actually keep the pg this time so we won't be needing the nhs !!

Have you been placed on the nhs waiting list already or have you got to wait until August when you decide which tx you're going to go for


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

I will be asking in future more questions about results and tests, the only tests my partner has had are a sperm sample taken which came back fine should he have had others do you think? You seem like you have been through a lot i carnt begin to imagine how it has been for you i really hope treatment in march works for you both.we are on the waiting list for ivf we were put on this at our last consultation we were told the waiting list was about 15 months but to go back in 10mths to discuss treatment this is our appointment in aug.Dose this waiting time mean when iui or ivf treatment will start or are there other things to do first like more tests?


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi jillypops thanks for checking on me !! yer i have had a hycosy scan which is when they pass dye through your tubes to see if they are blocked they were fine,i must say at the moment we are closer to saying yes to ivf than iui although I'm not 100% sure alot more reading up to do i think. nice to know there are others out there willing to help like yourself so thanks for that Caz xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Hope you've been finding this website helpful 

You may already have taken a look at the HFEA website but if not, then you may find it of interest - it provides all the clinics stats - success rates for different treatments etc.

You can also obtain a free fertility guidebook from them which contains some really useful info re IUI, IVF and other treatments...may come in handy whilst you're having to make a decision.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-3F57D79B-DB4ED1D1/hfea/hs.xsl/1131.html

Here's the link the HFEA website...

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/hfea

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Caz -  Welcome.  When making your decision, do take into account the success rates for each procedure as normally IVF has a lot higher chance of a BFP, although as you've already been told it does have it's draw backs in terms of how invasive it is.

Helen xx


----------



## wannabamummy (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Caz,

Good luck  

I myself have had the blood tests and Hycosy, blood tests seem fine and I didnt really understand my results from the Hycosy!! Im not being seen till July for my next meeting with the doctors at the hospital.

So I wish u all the luck and everyone else that has joined this site and ttc.

Love and hugz Linda x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Caz

Welcome to FF. Whereabouts in Yorkshire are you having your treatment?

There is a Yorkshire Girls Thread, why don't you come and join us, we may be slightly mad but are lovely never the less. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80903.0

Good luck

Linda xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all, been busy reading up on all the useful info you have directed me to, i am so glad i found this site and a whole bunch of new friends   i have found that close friends seem to have distanced themselfs from us  dont get me wrong they still chat but totally avoid our situation, no words of incouragement all we seem to hear at the moment is " oh it will prob happen soon if you dont think about it " i feel like saying what do you no! sometimes i want to scream. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi caz glad u have been getting lots of info.

I know what u mean with friends and how they distance themselves - i think its hard for them as well as they probably dont understand how u are feeling or know the right words to say.

Hope u are keeping well.

Kate xx​


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Kate thanks for replying, at least I'm not the only one who has felt like this at times  . I was chatting to my sister the other day and i mentioned how i was feeling and she said the same as you "she doesn't no what to say "we cleared the air loads and things are much better now.I became an auntie again 6 months ago which is wonderful but i did find it hard to deal with especially as it was to my younger brother ,i am the only one who doesn't have children out of the three of us and felt like God had missed me out ,but i must say i am feeling much more positive now i think it has a lot to do with the help and support from people like yourself so thanks for that.Hope you are keeping well,speak soon Caz xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Sorry to hear you're feeling down but good that you cleared the air with your sister...do you get much support from the rest of your family...what about your brother who's just had the baby ?

I think we can all appreciate how you're feeling...we're the only couple out of all our friends who don't have children or aren't pregnant...and another friends just announced shes pregnant with her 3rd and they started ttc after we did !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi caz - u will get loads of support here as we all know how it feels!

Glad u and your sister sort things out - it must be hard for u - as my brothers are 17 and 14 and so i think i still have time to make my mum a granny before they do!

It was really hard for me at work today - everyone was talking babies and who is pregnant at work - i didnt know whether to scream, cry or run away!

Kate xx​


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Kate, sorry you have had a bad day at work(big hug on its way to you ) i take it your colleagues don't no your situation ? its hard when its like that, i work in a small shop and there are only 6 of us so i have told them my situation which i found has been a big help, would this be possible for you,i have become good friends with my colleagues so i didn't mind them knowing but i no this wouldn't be the same for everyone.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi caz 

Some of my colleagues know my situation but i was sat with the new intake of nurses today so they were not to know. To be honest i dont want everyone at work knowing my business!

I do think carefully about who i tell coz i have trusted people in the past for them to hurt me but u live and learn!

Kate xx​


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

I understand what you are saying, for me it was easier but i know its not for everyone. sorry to hear you have been hurt in past, as if your not going through enough!! but like you say we live and learn xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Natasha 
  
  I do get support from family but sometimes the conversation is cut short.My brother doesn't say a lot but i know he is thinking of us, he has just asked DP and myself to be Ebony's Godparents which is wonderful,i burst into tears when they asked not cos i was upset but built up emotion and happiness.I know what it feels like to be the only couple without children amongest your friends we are the same its not nice is it, hopefully our time will come in the not too distant future. The Christening is on sunday hope  i can keep it together and enjoy the day .i will prob be back on here sunday evening spilling out all my feelings to you guys  
    take care Caz xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

HI ALL

I am kind off a newbie, i have not started any treatment yet but hopefully not too much longer to wait,i have chatted to a few of u b 4 and really found your help and advice really usefull. seems like such a long wait all the time but at last we have our appointment coming up in 3 weeks time   we have already been seen once and given info to look over on ivf and iui, we have decided to take the route of ivf ,does anyone no what we should expect at our next meet in 3 weeks or how long before they start us on any treatment? hope someone can help i feel like i don't no anything  by the way we are having treatment at hull clinic.
thanks guys for listening hope to hear from u soon 
Caz xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Caz,

Nice to see you back  Not sure if we ever chatted before but I do recongnise your name. Great news that you are almost ready for your treatment cycle. Senidng lots of     for success.

I'm afraid I don't know anything about the timescales at the Hull clinic but what usually happens for me is that the clinic give me an idea of when they have treatment slots available and I just phone in in the month I'm told to with my AF and I start about 3 weeks after that. Think it just depends on what the waiting time at your particular clinic is (in Edinburgh it's about 6 months but I think most other places are quicker than that). Have you looked on the IVF board for a Hull thread to ask the girls on there. I'm sure there is a thread for them somewhere.

I'm sure Dizzi and MissTC will be along soon to leave you lots of other useful links  

Good luck  

Maz x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi again Cat!!

Wondered where you had disappeared to!!

If you go the IVF board, there is a Hull Clinic thread, come & join us!

We had our open evening in the middle of March and started down regging in the middle of April. We just had to wait for AF to turn up, then started DRing on day 21. It doesnt take long to get started. You must be so excited!

Everyone at Hull is lovely, especially Dawn & Denise and everyones very friendly and its a nice relaxed atmosphere.

Hope to see you on the Hull thread.  If you want to ask anything, just pm me.

S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Maz

thanks for the    i will have a look on the ivf board for a hull thread thanks! I see u too were diagnosed with "unexplained" infertility so frustrating isn't it, i am curious to no what to expect when we start treatment if u feel like sharing good or bad lol 
i have got my fingers and toes crossed for u with this cycle really hope it's the one for u  

good luck and thanks

Hey scoob !

glad u remember me   looks lke things have really moved on for u since we last chatted. i have got loads i would like to ask you but i wont bombard u with them all at once lol i will pm u soon after i have found the hull thread 
see u there 

chat again soon 

Caz xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Caz, welcome back to Fertility Friends. 


Good luck with your up and coming treatment.

C~x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks Caz 
so excited now! and really nervous 
Caz xx


----------

